# Universal Pattern



## Casey_Sutherland (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello all!

I am doing some research for my black belt thesis on the Universal pattern. I am looking for any information that anyone can give me. Information that would help me associate the pattern with historical significance, practical uses, hidden items etc. I am willing to do everything in my power to find this truth. My black belt is my lifes ambition. Please point me in the right direction of text of appropriate people to talk to.

Thank you all

Casey Sutherland


----------



## Doc (Jun 26, 2005)

Casey_Sutherland said:
			
		

> Hello all!
> 
> I am doing some research for my black belt thesis on the Universal pattern. I am looking for any information that anyone can give me. Information that would help me associate the pattern with historical significance, practical uses, hidden items etc. I am willing to do everything in my power to find this truth. My black belt is my lifes ambition. Please point me in the right direction of text of appropriate people to talk to.
> 
> ...


Start with the fact the "Universal Pattern" only refers to a 2 dimensional representation of what is, in actually a 3 dimensional "Universal Sphere" as envisioned by Ed Parker. At the time it was created, a 3-D version could not be reasonably produced for distribution so he settled for the 2-D version for books and patches which only represents one-eighth of the actual concept. Take a peek into "Secrets of Chinese Karate" by Ed Parker.


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Jun 26, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> Start with the fact the "Universal Pattern" only refers to a 2 dimensional representation of what is, in actually a 3 dimensional "Universal Sphere" as envisioned by Ed Parker. At the time it was created, a 3-D version could not be reasonably produced for distribution so he settled for the 2-D version for books and patches which only represents one-eighth of the actual concept. Take a peek into "Secrets of Chinese Karate" by Ed Parker.


 
Thanks Doc,

I think that is a great avenue to go into. I have Secrets of Chinese Karate and liked a lot of the information about the universal pattern in it. I have stumbled across a few other sources for information about the universal pattern as well. Do you know who would be the best person to talk to in Mr Parkers lineage that could give me all the possible information available. Like how Mr. Parker began to draw this. Is it similar to religeous symbolism etc. I think its interesting you can see hidden things likea heart, and even four concentric circles possibly representing the four gates. Thanks for all the informaton you can give me doc, I really appreciate it

Casey


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 26, 2005)

There is a link here somewhere on MartialTalk that someone was able to create a 3-D graphic view.  Graphic technology is amazing now.  Do a search.  Seeing that link really opened my mind to the possibilities offered by the Universal Pattern.  I never look at the 2-D version the same way again without mentally visualizing that 3-D picture I saw.

 - Ceicei


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Jun 26, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> There is a link here somewhere on MartialTalk that someone was able to create a 3-D graphic view. Graphic technology is amazing now. Do a search. Seeing that link really opened my mind to the possibilities offered by the Universal Pattern. I never look at the 2-D version the same way again without mentally visualizing that 3-D picture I saw.
> 
> - Ceicei


 
Thanks; Ceicei

Two pretty good websites that I found were http://www.geocities.com/Ishtar786_2000/UniversalPattern.html

and
http://kenpo-texas.com/universe.htm

Michael Billings has an amazing view of applications. Though I have studied it I know not much of the history at all


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 26, 2005)

Casey_Sutherland said:
			
		

> Thanks; Ceicei
> 
> Two pretty good websites that I found were http://www.geocities.com/Ishtar786_2000/UniversalPattern.html
> 
> ...


  Thank you for the links.

 When you're done with your thesis, is it possible for me to read it please? I would be interested in what you thought and learned about the Universal Pattern.

  - Ceicei


----------



## Rob Broad (Jun 26, 2005)

Psssst.... There is some good information in the Infinite Insights series as well.


----------



## Doc (Jun 26, 2005)

Casey_Sutherland said:
			
		

> Thanks Doc,
> 
> I think that is a great avenue to go into. I have Secrets of Chinese Karate and liked a lot of the information about the universal pattern in it. I have stumbled across a few other sources for information about the universal pattern as well. Do you know who would be the best person to talk to in Mr Parkers lineage that could give me all the possible information available. Like how Mr. Parker began to draw this. Is it similar to religeous symbolism etc. I think its interesting you can see hidden things likea heart, and even four concentric circles possibly representing the four gates. Thanks for all the informaton you can give me doc, I really appreciate it
> 
> Casey


Symbols of this type are inherent in most of the early arts from China, Indonesha, and later and more simplistically the Philippines, and Pacific Rim. Used initially to teach footwork patterns and anatomical angles, Ed Parker Sr. expanded on the concept to philosophically include all angles available in nature and geometry to support his motion based Kenpo concept. Be aware however it does not include anatomical physical limitations inherent in human mechanical albeit geometrical movement. Talk to Dennis Conatser, (aka GoldenDragon7), and you'll get more than enough information to finish a thesis.


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Jun 28, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> Symbols of this type are inherent in most of the early arts from China, Indonesha, and later and more simplistically the Philippines, and Pacific Rim. Used initially to teach footwork patterns and anatomical angles, Ed Parker Sr. expanded on the concept to philosophically include all angles available in nature and geometry to support his motion based Kenpo concept. Be aware however it does not include anatomical physical limitations inherent in human mechanical albeit geometrical movement. Talk to Dennis Conatser, (aka GoldenDragon7), and you'll get more than enough information to finish a thesis.


Thank you Doc,

I am very appreciative of all of the information you have given me. My instructor Mr. Rob Broad sets the bar pretty high and I set my own bar even higher and I want to make this the best thesis possible. Thank you for all your direction.


Casey Sutherland


----------



## Blindside (Jun 29, 2005)

Another interesting pattern to compare to the Universal Pattern is the Mysterious Circle from the Spanish school of swordsmanship.

Google "thibault mysterious circle" to start your search.

Lamont


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Jun 30, 2005)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Another interesting pattern to compare to the Universal Pattern is the Mysterious Circle from the Spanish school of swordsmanship.
> 
> Google "thibault mysterious circle" to start your search.
> 
> Lamont


Wow. That is pretty amazing. There is a fair amount of resemblance. Thank you for posting that!


----------

